# "Der Spinkombo Tread"



## Invader (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

mich würd mal interresieren welche Spinkombo(Rute und Rolle) ihr fischt. #6
Also ich fang dann mal an. 

Zielfisch: Zander ->
Spro Henk Simonsz Softbait wg.35-60g 2,7m
Shimano Exage 1000FA 140m 0.20er

mfg 
Invader


----------



## Logo (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch: Zander ->
 Spro Henk Simonsz Spin wg.30-60g 3,0m
 Shimano Technium 4000FA 150m 0.12erpowerline


----------



## duck_68 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Shimano Beast Master 300H 20 - 50 WG
Shimano Twin Power 4000 FA - 0,14er Fireline XDS


Shimano Diaflash 300XH 50 - 100 WG
Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA   -   15bs / 20lbs PowerPro


Gruß
Martin #h


----------



## Crazyegg (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch : Forelle und was halt noch so beißt 

Rute : Berkley Skeletor 7 - 28g
Rolle : Mitchell 308X Pro - 0.23er Vanish


----------



## Fabio (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Sportex Black Arrow de Luxe  3,00 mtr. 40-80gr
Daiwa SS-ll
Fireline 0,17


----------



## Ghanja (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Quantum Hypercast Softlure (3,00 m) - WG 70 g
Shimano Stradic 4000 GTM-RA - UB/TufLine 9,1 kg

Penn Millenium Spin (3,00 m) - WG 10 bis 40 G
Shimano Twin Power 4000 XT RA - 15 lbs PowerPro

Dreamtackle ProSpin (2,70 m) - WG bis 85 g
Shimano Sedona 4000 FA - 15 lbs PowerPro


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch: Zander und Hecht ->
PENN Millenium Spin 3,00 m - 60 g
PENN Slammer 360


----------



## Adrian* (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

~YAD Cleveland
~3,00m 40-150g wg
~Shimanp Stradic 4000GTM 
~15er Powerline


~Penn Nordcupjig
~2,70m 20-100g wg
~Daiwa Samurai 3500 7i
~16er Fireline XDS


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Berkley Lightning (2,70 m) - WG 30 - 80g 
Shimano Stradic 2500 FA - 0,10 Lippmann Tauwerke Dyneema  

und

 Spro Henk Simonsz Spin WG.40-80g 3,0m
 Shimano Stradic 2500 FA - 0,10 Lippmann Tauwerke Dyneema

Die WG. Angbe der Henk Simonsz täuscht etwas. Im Vergleich zur Berkley ist die Henk Simonsz wesentlich härter. Ich bin aber mit beiden Ruten sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Darry (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

*Zielfisch Hecht/Zander:*

Wo ich Platz habe: 
Greys GRX Spin 9" (3-teilig) 2,74m 30-100g
SPRO Blue Arc 9400 + 20er Fireline 

Wo es mit wenig Platz gehen muss:
Berkley Lightning Rod Heavy 2,40m 30-80g
SPRO Blue Arc 9300 + 15er PowerPro

*Zielfisch Forelle/Döbel/Barsch:*
Greys G-Lite Spin 6,6" (1,98m) 5-20g :l :l 
Okuma Inspira + 10er Fireline


----------



## Fangnix (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch Hecht: Cormoran Greyhound Hecht/Spinn 2.70m, dazu eine Cormoran Antera Pro 6Pi 35 mit 17er Fireline.
Zielfisch Forelle und Barsch: Exori Magic Beast Spinn 2.10m, dazu Exori weißnichwas mit 20er Mono (Jenzi weißnichwas)

Fangnix


----------



## Ziegenbein (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hecht/Zander, Rute: Quantum Crypton Manie Wg 30-80g Länge 2,70m

Rolle: Spro BlueArc 9300 12er PowerPro



Zander/Barsch, Rute: Uli Beyer Spezial M55 Wg bis 55g Länge 2,70m

Rolle: Shimano Stradic 2500 FA 0,23mm Vanisch bzw. 12er PowerPro



Will mir vielleicht mal die Shimano Aspire kaufen, mal sehen...


----------



## Adrian* (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

@Karl Kani

heyyy du hast du Quantum?? ist das die HM???
wollt mir die rute vielleicht jetzt mal holen...wie is die den so??
lässt die sich gut fischen oder...??


----------



## HEWAZA (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Mitchell Excelence 2,70m 10-40gr.
Daiwa Harrier Z 2050 (Besser als die Shimano)
Fireline Gelb 0,15mm

Robinson Camaro Power Spinn 2,75m 30-80gr.
Shimano Exage 2500 RA
??? neue Testschnur von meinem Dealer 

Greets
HEWAZA


----------



## bolli (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

* Hecht und Zander mit GuFi 16+, große Wobbler


----------



## bolli (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

nochmal...

* Hecht und Zander mit GuFi 16+, große Wobbler etc.

   - Dreamtackle Uli Beyer Spezial 85g
   - Shimano Stella 4000 FA
   - 15er Fireline

* Zander, Hecht und sonstiges mit GuFi bis 14cm, Twister etc

   - Shimano Antares AX 270 H 20-50g oder
   - Spro Henk Simonsz Softbait 270, 30-65g
   - Shimano Stella 4000 FA  oder
   - Shimano Twin Power 3000 F
   - 12er oder 15er Fireline

* Barsch, Zander mit Spinnern, Twistern, kleineren Wobblern

   - Dreamtackle Uli Beyer Spezial M55 
   - Shimano Twin Power 3000 F
   - 12er oder 15er Fireline

* Forelle, Barsch, Döbel mit kleinen Spinnködern

  - Balzer Edition IM8 Zander, 300 bis 25g
  - Shimano Twin Power 2500 FA
  - 18er Stroft GTM


----------



## Invader (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Toll das hier so viele mitmachen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was mich allerdings wundert das hier viele 4000er Rollen mit 0,15er / 2500er 0,10er geflochtene fischen... Welchen Vorteil hat denn 400m Schnur auf der Rolle? |kopfkrat 
Wenn ich überlege 455m Spule PowerPro für 81,50€... #t


mfg Invader


Edit: Bolli feine Ausrüstung  :m


----------



## bolli (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Meist sind die Spulen unterfüttert, aber 200 m der "Hauptschnur" ist bei mir Minimum, denn

1. gehen im Laufe der Saison etliche Meter in die Binsen

2. Man weiß nie was beißt.....


----------



## Burns (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Fürs Leichte

Spro Prion   2,40 -30gr
Mitchell 308x




Fürs Mittlere

Shimano Beastmaster Seabass   2,70  20-50gr
Tica Libra SA3000



Fürs Schwere

Sportex Carat Spin 6dl 2,70  -150
Okuma EpixEF40

Penn Mellenium Jerkbait gekürztes Handteil  50-140gr
Shimano Calcutta 251


----------



## the doctor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Quantum Hypercast Manie 30-70gr. 3m
Shimano Sahara 300 gte

 und neuerdings als leichte Kombo:

Berkley Skeletor 2,4m 4- 25 gr.
Quantum Crypton rd

und 

Sänger Super Spin 10-30gr.


----------



## HEWAZA (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*



			
				Invader schrieb:
			
		

> Toll das hier so viele mitmachen! #6
> 
> Was mich allerdings wundert das hier viele 4000er Rollen mit 0,15er / 2500er 0,10er geflochtene fischen... Welchen Vorteil hat denn 400m Schnur auf der Rolle? |kopfkrat
> Wenn ich überlege 455m Spule PowerPro für 81,50€... #t
> ...


 
Die nehmen die relativ großen Rollen wegen der Balance und unterfüttern dafür mit Mono.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## dorschhai (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zum leichten Spinnen auf Barsch und Forelle:
- Ron Thompson Gladiator Spin 2,79 m bis 24 gr. WG
- Okuma Epix 30 mit 15 lb PowerPro

Zum Spinnen und vorallem Wobbeln auf Hecht & Co:
- Pezon & Michel Beast Spin Strategy 2,70 m 10 - 50 gr. WG
- TiCA Spirestar TB-S 3508 mit 15 lb PowerPro


----------



## rainer1962 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hallo,
ich fischte mit Gufis ne lange Zeit die Kev Pike Sportex mit der Tica Libra 4000SA und war echt zufrieden.
dann bekam ich von Mad eine Harrison, das edelste Teil das ich je in der Hand hatte, aufgebaut dazu die 2000er Tica Taurus und die 17er Spiderwire stealth. Stundenlanges ermüdungsfreies fischen ist nun angesagt......


----------



## Invader (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Kein Wunder bei ner Rolle die vorher 433g wog....


----------



## rainer1962 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

jow,
hab am Anfang auch gedacht es müßte ne 4000er Serie sein. Hab aber dann einfach mal ne 2000er versucht die reicht voll und ganz aus!!!!!!!!!
Aber selbst der Harison Blank ist zumindest so wie meiner aufgebaut ist wesentlich angenehmer zu fischen wie die Sportex Kev Pike. Er ist wesentlich schneller und liegt super ausgewogen in der Hand, auch mit der 4000er Libra, die ich jetzt zum Welsfischen und nicht mehr zum Zanderfischen einsetze


----------



## just_a_placebo (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

leichtes Spinnen

-> Berkley Series One Skeletor 2,40m
-> Shimano Technium 2500 FA


schweres Spinnen

-> Quantum Crypton Manie 3,0m
-> Shimano Twinpower 4000 FA


----------



## Adrian* (8. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Im moment: 

Exori -X- point Spin heavy 2,70m 40-90g
Shimano Stradic GTM 4000
0,20er Carbon X Dynamic


----------



## John Doe12 (8. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch Zander und was sonst so beißt 

Rute:Shimano Technium DF AX 2,70H

Rolle:Shimano Twinpower 4000 FA mit 13er Power Pro

Martin


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Rute: Spro Excluspin 3,00m, WG 30-60g
Rolle: Mitchell 300x

oder

Rute: Spro Excluspin 2,10m, WG 5-25g
Rolle: Mitchell Avocet 400SW

dazu Schnüre mit 0,20, 0,25, 0,30 und 0,35mm Durchmesser: Berkley Sensithin Ultra


----------



## cbrr (8. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Leichtes Spinnfischen:
Comoran Black Bull 2,70m WG 10-50
Shimano Catana 2500RA
Schnur: 0,25er mono

ansonsten:
Jointed Jerk 1,95m WG -80
Shimano Gardiff 201L
Schnur: 0,18er geflochten

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Bambine (8. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Haupsächlich auf Barsch ;-) habe beim Spinnen noch nie was anderes gefangen
Rute : Quantum Crypton 2.7m  15-35g
Rolle : Abu Garcia Cardinal 772
Schnur : Fireline 10er
Die Rute ist toll, leicht, spritzig
Die Rolle erscheint mir im Nachhinein zu klein. Versuche zur Zeit einen RedArc aufzutreiben ;-)


----------



## the doctor (8. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Quantum Hypercast Manie 30-70gr. 3m (vielleicht wirds bald ne Harisson:m )
> Shimano Twin Power 4000 Fa
> 
> als leichte Kombo:
> ...


 

Habe mal aktualisiert:m


----------



## Brisko (8. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Also...

Schweres spinnen: Quantum Crypton Manie 40-80g (nicht HM)
                          mit Spro Red Arc 10400 und Powerline 0,14 oder so..

Mittleres spinnen: Penn Prion Spin 10-30g
                         mit Spro Red Arc 10200 und Powerline 0,07

Leichtes spinnen....... Bin auf der Suche und wäre für Tips DANKBAR!!
                              Rute allerdings nur bis 50 €......
                          als Rolle würde ich meine Red Arc 10200 nehmen und für 
                          Forelle mit Mono bespulen.....

Aber Was für eine Rute?????? Soll für Forelle und Barsch am Fluss, aber auch am See sein!!!#c


----------



## magic.j (9. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hi,



AUf Hecht:    Skyblade "Blinker Edition" 5-100g
                   Mitchell Nautil (die kleine,gab es mal)


Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Leicht (Barsch, Forelle, Döbel etc.): Alte umgebaute Silstar, Quantum Energymetal M4 , 22er mono
Mittel (Zander, Hecht, Dorsch): Sportex Turbospin 4;  Quantum Energymetal M5, 10 Kilo geflochtene
Schwer (Waller): Sportex Turbospin 6, Avet Multi, 14 Kilo geflochtene


----------



## neddi (9. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Leicht: Alte Tele-Rute bis 30gr. und Shakespeare Sigma mit  25er mono
Schwer: Uli Beyer Spezial bis 85gr. und DAM Quick VSI mit 10kg geflochtener


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

dann will ich auch mal,
zielfisch hecht und zander
rute: crypton manie (seitdem ich die spitze gebrochen hatte und sie um 5cm gekürzt wurde ist sie noch besser :m )
rolle: shimano stradic
schnur: 15gefl

für die leichtere spinnerei hab ich ich ne trabucco spin 2,40 und irgend ne shimano rolle (behalt nie die namen vom material...) ist ja auch nicht wichtig sie sollen mir nur helfen die fische zu fangen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Ist ein bischen schwer, da ich doch öfter Ruten&Rollen durchtausche bzw.anders montiere und nicht alle Ruten fische.
Mal die Kombos, die ich in letzter Zeit häufiger eingesetzt habe.

Spin1 Hecht & alles andere 
Rute: Sportex KevSpin3-Blank 3m ~35g 
Rolle: Spro Blue Arc 8300 mit Schnur Dreamtackle Supertouch 0,28
Rolle alternativ: Conato Distanza-050 (RD) mit Schnur Zebco Triton Hecht 0,30

Spin2 schweres Zeug wie fette GuFi's auf Hecht
Rute: Sportex KevSpin4-Blank 3m ~60g 
Rolle: Shimano Sedona 4000 FB mit Schnur Berkley Sensithin 0,30
Rolle alternativ: Conato Distanza-050 (RD) mit Schnur Zebco Triton Hecht 0,30

Spin3 leichter
Rute: Sportex Turbo Spin HM1 3,00m ~25g 
Rolle: Shimano Aerlex 3000 (F) mit Schnur DAM Steelpower 0,25
Rolle alternativ: Conato Distanza-030 (RD) mit Schnur DAM Tectan 0,23

Spin4 Weite Würfe
Rute: Balzer Magna Silver Universal 3,60m 20-50g 
Rolle: Shimano Ultegra 4000 (F) mit Schnur Dreamtackle Supertouch 0,28
Rolle alternativ: Shakespeare Supra 2500-040 mit 0,25er ?

Spin5 Schleppen und Bootsrute, allround
Rute: TicaMo Flash Meerforelle 3,00m 40-100g (Umbau,Nachbau von ?, violetter Handstreifen  )
Rolle: Conato 060 (Nachbau Shakespeare Sigma 2200-60) mit Schnur Zebco Triton Hecht 0,30

Spin6 Schleppen und Bootsrute, bischen schwerer für Großwobbler
Rute: TicaMo Ultra Spinn 3,00m 50-100g(viel stärker) (Nachbau Berkley Ultra Spin)
Rolle: Conato 060 (Nachbau Shakespeare Sigma 2200-60) mit Schnur Zebco Triton Hecht 0,30
Rolle alternativ: Conato 060 (Nachbau Shakespeare Sigma 2200-60) mit Hemmingway Futura 0,22


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

- ups, doublepost, dumme 2fach Fenster, bitte löschen -


----------



## murmeli1965 (9. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hallöle,
für Gufi Sportex Turbo Spin 3, 20 - 50gr, 3,00m 
Shimano Stradic 2500 FA
Berkley Fireline 0,15mm

Forelle + Barsch: Shimano Diaflash Zander 10 - 30gr, 3,00m
Shimano Stradic 2500 FA
Berkley Fireline 0,15mm

Gruß Oldi#h


----------



## Pikepauly (19. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Boddenangeln:
Quantum Hypercast Special Manie 300 cm
+ Shimano Stradix X GTM 4000

Mefo Alt:
Sportex HM Turbo Spin 2 300 cm 
+Shimano Ultegra 3000

Mefo Neu:
Quantum Worldchampion Seaspinn 2 320 cm
+ Shimano Super GT FA 4000

Hecht Alt:
Shimano Technium MH 270 cm
+ Shimano Stradix 3000

Hecht Neu:
Quantum Hypercast Blinker 285 cm
+ Shimano Super X GT 4000

Schleppen:
Daiwa Samurai 240 cm
+ Shimano Stradic 4000

Schleppen 2:
ABU Goldmax IM 6 240 cm
+ Shimano Stradic X GTM 4000


----------



## Pikepauly (19. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Bootsangeln:
Balzer Magna Princess 270 cm 15-30 Gr.
+ Shimano Navi XTR 2500

Bootsangeln 2:
Mitchell Prestige Spin 240 cm 10-30 Gr.
+Shimano Stradic X GTM 1500

Twistern Alt:
Daiwa Tornado Z 270 cm, 2-15 Gr.
+Shimano Stradic 1000

Twistern Neu:
Byron Equipe Senso Twist 300 cm 15-35 Gr.
+ Quantum Energie TI MAG 420 FD


----------



## zander55 (19. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch: Zander ->
Zebco Trophy Pike Spin wg bis 65g  2,7m
Shimano Exage 4000RA 150m 0.12er powerline


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Meerforelle:

CMW MP1 3,15 - 45g Shimano Stella FA 2500#6 #6 #6 



Hecht, Zander, Dorsch:

Kevspin3 dl -35g Daiwa Capricorn 3000

Rozemeijer -was weiß ich- 3m 40-80g Stradic 4000fg

Uli


----------



## vertikal (19. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Vertikal: Godfather, einteilig, 1,80 m / Twin Power 1000 / 3 kg Stroft GTP

leichtes Jiggen: Sportex Karat Spin1 / Stella 4000 / 6 kg Stroft GTP

15er Gufis: Uli Beyer Spezial, 2,70 m / Twin Power 4000 / 0,17er Spider Wire

Hechtwobbler: Sportex Kev Pike / Twin Power 4000 / 0,17er Spiderwire

Zanderwobbler: Penn Millenium Spin 2,70 / Twin Power 2500 / 6 kg Stroft GTP

Schleppen: Black Star 3,10 m / 50-120 g / Element 6500 / 0,17er Spiderwire

Schleppen: Black Star 3,10 m / 50-120 g / Element 6500 / 0,17er Spiderwire

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Für Hecht und Zander:

Rute:Carbe Ace in 300cm mit Wg.25-75gr.
Rolle:Red Arc von Spro
Schnur:0,15 Fireline


----------



## Seebaer (20. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hallo.......

*Spinnangeln.*

*Hecht:    *Kinetic Seatrout - 3,40m,  20 - 70 Wfg.
             Shimano - Stradic 4000  

*Zander:*  Dream TacklePro Spin - 2,70m - bis 85g Wfg
             Shimano - Stradic 4000


*Pilken von Kutter:* 

             Balzer Magna Silver - 3,30m - 70 bis 250g Wfg
             Shimano - Stradic 8000

             Penn Seapower Boot - 2,10m - 30lbs
             Shimano Multirolle - TR 200


*Zum Schleppangeln auf Raufisch:*

             Ebenfalls die Penn Seapower Boot mit der Multi
             von Shimano

             Penn Millenium - Baitcast 2,70m - 60 bis 120 g Wfg
             Multi wahrscheins von Abu ( ist die nächste Anschaffung )



Gruß

Seebaer   <°)))))>><


----------



## Invader (20. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Juhu mein Tread lebt wieder auf!  

Bei mir kam noch die Yad Colorado 3m 40-95g dazu. Als schwere Gufi Rute fürn Winter.


----------



## Profi (21. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

PB Twisterpeitsche 2,7m WG 5 - 100g
Shimano Aerocast 2000
Schnur Carbon X oder Tufline 0,20mm

Zielfische meist Zander und Hecht


----------



## Adrian* (21. November 2005)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

@Profi

Deine Twisternpeitsche wieder ganz?


----------



## drehteufel (28. November 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

*Spinnangeln:*

Gummifische 8 bis 15cm:

Rute: Shimano Antares 270 H
Rolle: Daiwa Certate 3000
Schnur: PowerPro 0,15


----------



## Adrian* (28. November 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Shimano Technium DF 270m 10-30g
Shimano Stradic GTM 4000
Berkley Fireline Crystal 0,10mm kommt aber schnellst möglich runter und Spiderwire drauf...


----------



## bazawe (28. November 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

1.Balzer Magna Silver 2,7 m WG 3-15 g mit 1000 Stradic FE
2.Berkley Skeletor 3 m WG 9-32 g mit Daiwa Team Advantage 2500
3.Sportex Kev Pike 2,7 m WG -80 g mit Penn Slammer 360
4.Spro Henk Simonsz Blue Wave 2m WG -28 g mit 2500 Stradic FE


----------



## profifischer (28. November 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hallo.
Meine sind Illex Ashura Seabass mit 2,70m und Red Arc und die Sportex Black Arrow mit 3m und Red Arc.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Jockel13883 (28. November 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

So, meine Kombo fürs schwere Spinnfischen in rhein und Maas:

Rute: Quantum Crypton Manie HM 30-85g, 2,85m
Rolle: Spro Blue arc 8200
Schnur: 15er Fireline in Pink


----------



## maesox (28. November 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Tach,

mein Spinncombo für Zander:

Rute: Stollenwerk IM7 3,00m ,-64gr WG
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 4000
Line : Spro Power Pro 0,17

....Da kann auch mal Meister ESOX einsteigen #6 

Gruß Matze


*C&R = Meter-Zander*


----------



## scuzzlebud (28. November 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

1.)  Berkley SSGS  2,40m  60-80g 
      Spro Red Arc 10400 
      15er Fireline
2.)  Shakespeare (Sänger) Ambidex2000 Spin 2,40m 20-60g
      2500er Stradic
      15er Fireline

Die Fireline:v wird aber nun durch ne Tuff Line XP ersetzt|supergri!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. November 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch:Zander,Barsch,Salmoniden
Rute: Black Star Cm Hyper Tec
Rolle: Shimano catana 2500 
Schnur:Zoom7 0.12mm


----------



## astcuit (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hallo,

wenn so viele hier mitmachen mag ich auch nicht fehlen.

Zielfisch:Zander,Barsch zum GuFi/Twisterangeln (5-40g)
Rute: Astcuit Drachko Leurres SRH / Garbolino Black Hill Ls 240
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10200 / Shimano Technium 2500 FB
Schnur: PowerPro 8Lbs / Spiderwire Stealth 0.12

Zielfisch:Hecht,Zander schweres GuFi/Twisterangeln (10-80g)
Rute: Astcuit Drachko Prestige Generation 
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10400
Schnur: PowerPro 15Lbs

Zielfisch:Zander,Drachkosystem (10-80g)
 Rute: Astcuit Drachko Prestige Generation 2 SRH
 Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10300
 Schnur: PowerPro 10Lbs

Zielfisch:Forelle,Barsch Wobbler/Spinner/Dropshot (2-7g)
  Rute: Pezon&Michel Redoudtable Bass 210 L / Garbolino Texas Bass
  Rolle: Spro Blue Arc W/S 910 /Rozemeyer Saphir
  Schnur:0.10er Stroft Braidedline

Zielfisch:Großforelle Wobbler (5-25g)
  Rute: Kinetic Lucius 210
  Rolle: Shimano Stradic FG 1000 Japan Modell 
  Schnur:0.20er Stroft

Zielfisch:Hecht Spinnerbait/Jerkbait
  Rute: Balzer Natural Power Jerk
  Rolle: ABU Amb. 5501
  SchnurowerPro 15lbs

Das waren soweit meine Spinnruten,für alle (meine) Bedürftnisse was dabei.

MfG
Tim


----------



## karpfenkuno (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hallo,

hier noch meine Sammlung (alt und neu).

Zielfisch:Forelle; kleine Wiesenbäche (Wobbler bis 5cm)
Rute: Sportex Carat 1, 8ft, 2-18g
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 1000 (die alte mit Einzelkurbel und Holzgriff)
Schnur:Stroft ABR 0,16mm

Zielfisch:Forelle; grössere Flüsse (Wobbler/GuFi bis 8cm)
Rute: Greys Missionary, 8ft, 15-35g (vier-teilige)
        Harrison VHF, 2,30m, 5-30g
        House of Brunner, 10ft, 5-30g
Rolle: Twin Power 1000 FA
Schnur:Fireline XDS 0,13mm

Zielfisch: Zander/Hecht; mittelschwer (GuFi/Wobbler von ca. 10-15cm)
Rute: Harrison VHF 10ft, 15-45g
        House of Brunner 9ft, 15-50g
        Profiblinker Blechpeitsche, 9ft, 5-100g
        Sportex Kev Spin, 9ft -50g (Multi-Beringung)
Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 2000 FA 
        DAM Quick Royal MDS 3500
Schnur: Fireline XDS 0,16mm

Zielfisch:Hecht/Zander; schwer (GuFi/Wobbler ca. 12-20cm) 
Rute: Harrison VHF 10ft, 30-70g (Multi/Stationär)
        Sportex Kev Spin 9ft, 40-80g (Multi)
Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 2500 XTR
         Dam Quick Royal MDS 3500
Schnur: Fireline XDS 0,19mm

Zielfisch: Hecht: Jerkbait
Rute: NoName Blank (ähnliche Illex J&W), 6,5ft
Rolle: Shimano Chronarch 101 BPV
Schnur: Stren Soft Braid 0,14mm (ist auch als Multi auf den Sportex Kev Ruten im Einsatz)

leider#c kann man immer nur mit einer Rute gleichzeitig angeln.

kaprfenkuno


----------



## Ronen (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Cormoran Blackbull und ne Passion2000 bespult mit ner 17er Fireline!!!

Ich leide Ködertechnisch bissl unter grössenwahn..daher auch die recht grobe ausführung meiner Spinncombo!


----------



## Veit (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Crypton Magic Zander Stick 2,80 m, 65 g WG
Blue Arc 9300
0,17er Spiderwire

Zielfisch: Zander, Hecht


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Moin
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander (Gufi, größere SPinner, mittlere Wobbler)
Rute: Shimano Forcemaster 15-40gr 240cm
Rolle: Shimano Catana 2500 Fa
Schnur: Spiderwire (Mono) 0.24er

Zielfisch: Barsch, Forelle
Rute: Shimano Forcemaster 240cm 5-20gr
Rolle: Shimano Exage 1000 RA
Schnur: Spiderwire (Mono) 0.16er

Bald:
Zielfisch: Hecht und auf Fuerteventura irgendwas
Rute: Quantum Hypercast Piketime 170cm 50-120g (oder 40-90g) (Multi)
Rolle: Shimano Corvalus 301 (LH)
Schnur: gucken, denk ma irgeindeine Mono
LG


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

barsch/forelle: 
rute: cormoran kunnan, 1,8m, wg bis glaub ich 20g
rolle: shimano exage 1000 fa
schnur: von dega, 0,18mm

schweres barschspinnen, leichtes hecht und zanderspinnen:
rute: dam black champion, 2,70m, wg 10-40g
rolle: spro blue arc 7300
schnur: 12er fireline oder 25er mono

hecht/zanderspinnen:
rute: daiwa graphite salmon, wg 7-30g (reales wg liegt aber um 80g)
rolle: im moment noch eine spro blue arc 7300. in einer woche warscheinlich eine spro melissa 4000
schnur: 17er fireline in smoke oder 15er fireline crystal


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hi
Also auf Forelle benutzt ich:
Greys G-lite
Shimano Symetre------0,20er Exotan

Gruß Michi


----------



## Xaver (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hallo

auf Zander

Illex Ashura Casting Jig/Worm Versatile
Daiwa Zillion Baitcast
Power Pro moosgrün 10LB

CU


----------



## tommig (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch Hecht, Zander

Shimano Speedmaster 300 H 20-50 Gramm
Shimano Nexave 2500 FA
200m Power Pro 0,15mm

:vik:


----------



## D.ner (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfische: primär Barsch...Zander und Hecht sind jederzeit willkommen.

Für Wobbler, Spinnerbaits und Softjerks...

P&M Casting
Daiwa Alphas ITÖ
12LB Toray Hamagoriki

Für Gufis und Dropshot:

Skeletor 2,40m
Spro Nova
0.14er Spiderwire

TL


----------



## Lorenz (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hecht:
Zebco Rhino Heavy Spin 40-80g WG ; 3,1m
Blue Arc 7200 mit 15lbs PowerPro
Oder Shimano Catana 3500 mit 30lbs PowerPro


Döbel+Barsch:
Zebco Rhino Special Match 3,9m
Blue Arc 7200 mit  0,16 der 0,18 mono


----------



## Ghanja (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Shimano Nexave BX 270M (2,70 m) - WG 10 bis 30 g
Shimano Exage 2500FA - 10 lbs Fireline Crystal

Penn Millenium Spin (3,00 m) - WG 10 bis 40 G
SPRO RedArc Tuff-Body 10400 - 15 lbs Spiderwire Stealth

Quantum Hypercast Softlure (3,00 m) - WG 70 g
Shimano Stradic 4000 GTM-RA - UB/TufLine 9,1 kg

Dreamtackle ProSpin (2,70 m) - WG bis 85 g
SPRO BlueArc Tuff-Body 9400 - 15 lbs PowerPro

Mitchell Track Extreme 285 (2,85 m) - WG bis 85 g
Shimano Twin Power 4000 XT RA - 15 lbs PowerPro


----------



## c0rps3 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

ups, ein fehler:


----------



## c0rps3 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

cmw spinnmaster 2,15m 5-25gr
spro passion 720
noch mit monofiler schnur

sportex kev pike 40-80gr 9´
shimano stradic 4000fb
17er whiplash

sportex hm turbo spin 9 100-250gr 11´
quantum cabo 40
23er powerpro

harrison vhf 30-75gr 9´
shimano twinpower 2500fb
noch ohne schnur, da erst gekauft

als ersatzrolle eine 30er spro redarc, auch noch ohne schnur.

für die rollen, auf denen ich noch kein geflecht habe, nehme ich gerne empfehlungen entgegen.


mfg


----------



## onze (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch: Zander, Hecht
Spro Henk Simonsz Softbait wg.35-60g 3,20m
Spro RedArc 10400


----------



## Huntemann (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hecht, Zander

Rute:
Iron Claw Damokles 2,70m 30-80g
Shakespeare Zenith Spin 3,00m 20-80
Rolle:
Shimano Technium 2500 Fa
Schnur:
Powerline 0.12 Gelb

Barsch

Rute:
Penn Millenium Spin 2,40m 10-30
Rolle:
Shimano Exage 2500 RA
Schnur:
Powerline 0,08 Gelb


----------



## Living Dead (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hi !



Shimnao Speedmaster 50-100gr /  Daiwa Inf. Q 3000

und

Gamakatsu Saltage Cheetah 96M / Daiwa Inf. Q 3000


----------



## paul188 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch: Zander und Hecht 

Rute: Quantum Magic Zander Stick 2,80m und Wg -65g (Gestern vom Christkind bekommen ):k 

davor Daiwa Pro Spin 2,70m und WG 60g



Rolle: Shimano Exage mit 15er fireline


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Gerade frisch vom Paketboten bei mir abgeliefert:

Zielfisch: Barsch
Rute: Balzer Diabolo III Spin 25, 2.10 m, 3-25 g WG
Rolle: Shimano Exage 1000 FA
Schnur: Shimano Speedmaster Special Spinning 0.20 mm

Jetzt muß ich aber dringend Feierabend machen, um noch ein paar kleine Kunstköder für die Premiere morgen zu kaufen... #h 

Jörg


----------



## Illexfreak (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch: alles was auf Wobbler beisst
Rute Illex Ashura 1.90m
Rolle Shimano Stradic 1000 FA
Schnur 0,12 Kogha irgendwas


----------



## Milano (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Fürs Leichte

Rute :- Sänger Aramid Jan Eggers-Zander, 08-35g, 3,00m, 
Rolle: - Quantum TiMag 920, 20iger Stroft GTM;
Rute: - Sänger Aramid Jan Eggers-Zander, 08-35g, 2,70m,
Rolle: - Daiwa Triforce 2000, 20iger Stroft GTM;
Rute: - Dega Horizon Titan,     03-20g, 2,85m,
Rolle: - Quantum Timag 920, 20iger Stroft GTM; 
Rute: - Penn Prion                 10-30g, 3,00m,
Rolle: - Daiwa Caprice 2000, 20iger Stroft GTM.

Fürs Mittlere
Rute: - Harrison VHF              15-45g, 3,20m,
Rolle: - Penn Slammer 260; 22iger Gamasaku G-Line;
Rute: - Harrison VHF               15-45g, 2,70m,
Rolle: - Exori X-Line 30, 22iger Stroft GTM;
Rute: - Penn Prion                 30-60g, 3,00m,
Rolle: - Penn Slammer 360, 22iger Stroft GTM;
Rute:-   Sportex Carat Spin4,   10-75g, 2,85m,
Rolle: - Penn Slammer 260, 22iger Stroft GTM.

Fürs Schwere
Rute: - Penn Nevercrack International Spin 3,00m, 30-120g,
Rolle: - Penn Slammer 360, 26iger Stroft GTM;
Rute: - Sportex Black Arrow, 3,00m, 40-80g,
Rolle: - Penn Slammer 360,  26iger Stroft GTM;
Rute: - Sänger Aramid Jan Eggers-Hecht, 40-80g,
Rolle: - Penn Slammer 360, 26iger Stroft GTM.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Wenn ich so nach vorne gucke, gen 2005,
dann stimmt da doch vieles bei vielen nicht mehr #h ,
bei mir auch großteils nicht mehr. 
Update ... |kopfkrat


----------



## bazawe (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

@AngelDet
Richtig - man müßte mind. einmal pro Jahr ein Refresh durchführen. 

Gruß bazawe


----------



## worker_one (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Ruten: 
Shimano Speedmaster 2.70m  - WG20-50g
          Penta Flexlite Carbo-Spin 40 2.70m - WG15-40g

Rollen:
Spro BlueArc 8400 
          Spro RedArc 10300


----------



## Justhon (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Für Forelle/Barsch:

Balzer Magna Matrix MX5 5-25g WG
Daiwa Samurai 2500 als Rolle


Fürs mittlere Fischen:

Daiwa Appollo 2,40m 15-40g WG
('Erbstück' von meinem Vater)

Exori Majestic 450i (eigt. für Dänemark gedacht:q)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Also dann mal mein Refresh Anfang 2007,
die Kombos, die ich primär und häufiger einsetze:

Spin1 - Leichtes Spinnen, Spinner, Fliege
1. Rute: Byron Senso Spin; 3,00m 1-15g
2. Rute: Byron Blue Shadow Light Spin; 3,00m 5-30g
3. Rute: Sportex Turbo Spin HM1; 3,00m 5-25g 
Rollen: Ryobi Zauber 2000, 3000; mit Schnur DAM Steelpower 0,22 und 0,25

Spin2 - Leicht bis Mittel, Forelle + Hecht, Barsch etc.
1. Rute: Harrison VHF 10'6"; 3,10m 5-30g 
2. Rute: Sportex KevSpin3; 3,00m 8-35g 
Rollen: Spro Blue Arc 8300, Spro Red Arc 10400; Multifil+Mono

Spin3 - Mittlere GuFier+Wobblerrute, Hecht (+Zander)
1. Rute: Harrison VHF 10'; 3,00m 15-45g 
2. Rute: Balzer Magna Magic; 2,40m ~10-60g (Buschkämpfer :g) 
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10300, Spro Nova 740; Multifil+Mono

Spin4 - Mittelschwere GuFier+Wobblerrute, Hecht
1. Rute: Harrison VHF 10'; 3,00m 30-75 
2. Rute: Sportex KevSpin4; 3,00m 15-60g 
Rollen: Spro Blue Arc 8400, 7400; Multifil vornehmlich Powerline

Spin5 - Schleppen und Bootsrute, allround
1. Rutenpärchen: TicaMo Flash Meerforelle; 3,00m 40-100g 
Rolle: Conato 060 (Nachbau Shakespeare Sigma 2200-60) mit Schnur Zebco Triton Hecht 0,30

Spin6 - Schleppen und Bootsrute, bischen schwerer für Großwobbler und andere Großköder
1. Rutenpärchen: Fenwick Seahawk XSB2; 3,00m 25-125g
2. Rutenpärchen: TicaMo Ultra Spin; 3,00m 50-100g (Nachbau Berkley Ultra Spin)
Rolle: Conato 060 (Nachbau Shakespeare Sigma 2200-60) mit Schnur Zebco Triton Hecht 0,30 oder Hemmingway Futura 0,22


----------



## profifischer (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Hallo
fuers Leichte:
Rute: Berkley Series One Skeletor 2.10m 2-12g Wg
Rolle: Mitchell 300X, nach diesem Wochenende vllt die Spro Red Arc 100200
Schnur: 0.06er Fireline Chrystal

fuers Mittlere:
Rute: Illex Ashura Yellow Seabass 2.70m 10-30g Wg
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10200, nach diesem We vllt die Daiwa Exceller 3000
Schnur: 0.12er Fireline Chrystal und 0.17er Spiderwire

fuers Schwere:
Rute: Sportex Black Arrow 3.00m 40-80g WG
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10200
Schnur: 0.17er Spiderwire und 0.12er Comoran Zoom

Ersatzrute und Rolle:
Balzer Magna Magic 3.00m und 20-70g WG
Shimano Sedona 4000
mfg Manuel


----------



## hechtangler_tom (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Dann will ich auch mal:

Rute: Harrison VHF 9' 30-75g 
Rolle: Red Arc 10300

Wenn ich allerdings eure Liste anschaue, dann brauche ich noch folgende min. folgende Combos:

Rute: Harrison VHF 9' 5-30g
Rolle: Red Arc 10200 

Eine kurze leichte Combo fürs Softjerken


----------



## Madenbader (28. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Zielfisch Meerforelle:

Spinrute: Greys of Alnwick GRX Spin 15 - 60 Gramm WG

Spinrolle: Abu Garcia Cardinal 804

Schnur: geflochtene Power Pro in 0,13


----------



## bazawe (29. März 2007)

*AW: "Der Spinkombo Tread"*

Mein Refresh:
Leicht:
Rute: Balzer Matrix WG 2-20 g 2,75 m
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 1000 FE
Rute: P&M Specialist Trout WG 2-7 g  2,1 m
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 1000 FB

Mittel:
Rute: Berkley Skeletor WG 9-32 g 3,0 m
Rolle: Team Daiwa TDR4  2508
Rute: Spro Blue Wave HS Spinn ST WG 25-45 g  2,1 m
Rolle:Team Daiwa Advantage 2500
Rute: Spro Blue Wave HS Vertikal WG 14-28 g  2,0 m
Rolleaiwa InfinityQ 2000

Schwer:
Rute: Sportex Kev Pike WG -80 g 2,75 m
Rolle: Penn Slammer 360

für Seeforelle:

Rute: Berkley Skeletor WG 9-32 g 3,0 m
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 3000 FE

dazu kommt noch eine Jerkausrüstung und eine Schleppkombi.
Gruß bazawe


----------

